# Pics of some fish



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Its been a while since I've posted anything, I thought I'd share some pics of some of the more unique fish that I have.

Female marble convict - I got her from a male pink and black convict pair that I had. I unfortunately wasn't saving any of the fry and she's the only one I have and the male killed the mother of this one, so I'm not holding my breath for more.










I think this is a female Jack Dempsey\Convict hybrid. I have a 125 gallon with a BGJD\BGJD pair with the convict pair had that spawned the marble convict. One time both pairs spawned in spots really close to each other and somehow my pink convict fertilized some of the JD eggs. Notice the blue jaw and can't see it in the picture, but instead of a pink\orange belly, I've see her belly be blue. Here are some shots of her. Again, I didn't save the rest of the spawn. Only kept this one because she looked unusual.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Dang... I want one... of each.

Best hybrid mix I've ever seen.. Seriously.

Looks natural.

I wonder what the offspring of the CON/JD would make with an HRP....


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

DFishFox said:


> Dang... I want one... of each.
> 
> Best hybrid mix I've ever seen.. Seriously.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I wasn't out to make hybrids and the JD and Con weren't even paired up. I pulled the fry from the JD and when they grew out, I noticed they all looked like convicts so I culled them not realizing they were hybrids. I thought the mom just got mixed up and somehow some of the con fry got mixed in with her fry. This was the only one I kept.

I have 3 juvi marble cons growing out now. They don't have the extensive marbling like the female in the picture, I'm hoping they get more as they grow out.

Also the female marble con, just spawned some I'm excited to see how her spawn grows out.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *jason_nj*,

Thank you for sharing you pictures and spawning stories. It is interesting to hear of two non-hybrid spawns going on as the same time in a manner (close proximity and timing) to cross fertilize the eggs. Do you have strong current in the tank? Was the current moving from the convict spawn site to the JD spawn site?

Again thanks for sharing you cool and interesting stories. It is strange looking at the hybrid, every time I blink it is like I am seeing a different fish. I would also like to commend you on your responsible fish keeping with the unintended hybrids. I assume many of the fry just looked like cons, which is the stem of the many crossbreeding issues in the hobby.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *jason_nj*,
> 
> Thank you for sharing you pictures and spawning stories. It is interesting to hear of two non-hybrid spawns going on as the same time in a manner (close proximity and timing) to cross fertilize the eggs. Do you have strong current in the tank? Was the current moving from the convict spawn site to the JD spawn site?
> 
> ...


The side of the tank that they spawned in, I have my Eheim 2217 spray bar in that area and it is vertical and sprays in both directions so yes there is definitely a current. I didn't even think about that. Yes they all had the body shape of a con.


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice female con and the little hybrid is very neat.


----------



## 6181richard (Jan 10, 2014)

In November I picked up a similar fish to the marble one in your first picture. I got mine at the Tampa aquarium auction. I found your pic when I did a search for Jack Dempsey Hybrids trying to identify mine. Mine is a brown/black/white marble/brindle, It is shaped just like a JD. It has also has the similar black spots at the base of the tail and the body as a JD. I'm pretty sure mine is a female because most of the iridescent blue markings are on the gill plate.

I'd post a pic of mine but I'm not sure how to do that in this thread.

Those JD/convict hybrids are indeed really cool! I think you are on to something there...


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Interesting hybrid.

Just food for thought. Read a lot on the internet about cichlids and the only other instance of this particular cross I have come across, the claim was a 'sneaker' male convict. I know any CA cichlid can pair up and hybridize but you really don't come across this particular mix all that often. Especially when you consider how long both species have been in the hobby and how common they are and considering how much the 2 species have been kept together. Back in the '70's the only CA's that were commonly available were JD, Cons and FM......I had heard and seen 'firecons' even back then, though they are rare. JD x Con I had never heard of until I came to fish forums after 2007. I would suspect, for what ever reason, these 2 species are not very inclined to pair up, so it is not a very common hybrid.


----------



## Belial (Dec 28, 2013)

cool looking hybrid. im wondering how big that bad boy will get


----------

